# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Rear rest bag

## Shamus

Trying to find a good rear bag for target shooting without having to order from the US - I used one like this which seemed pretty good

Leather rabbit ear bag

Can't seem to find one locally - any suggestions?

(sorry for the link but I can't seem to insert images)

----------


## 7mmsaum

Jeremy at rivers n ranges in hastings usually has a few good ones in stock.

From memory his number is 06-8787177

----------


## Rushy

It was interesting to see in his video that Norway uses something that looks like a hacky sack.

----------


## Gibo

> It was interesting to see in his video that Norway uses something that looks like a hacky sack.


Thats so he can practise his hacky skills while waiting for his 3 hour stand down before having another crack at the 500  :Grin: 

 @Norway what brand was that rear bag you were using in the proficiency tests? Can you give us a looksie at it? Looked nice and small.

----------


## veitnamcam

I bought one yesterday, will take a pic tonight.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## StrikerNZ

Stumbled across these guys the other day on trademe, who seem to make a few different rear bags and other things.

Neltec Hunting & Shooting

----------


## Gibo

> I bought one yesterday, will take a pic tonight.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Where from VC?

----------


## bully

im pretty sure reloaders has the one you want.

----------


## Shamus

> im pretty sure reloaders has the one you want.


Tried them but no joy.

----------


## Gibo

> Tried them but no joy.


Same

----------


## Gillie

The protektor bags are very good. I have the one shown in your link. Depending on your stock design if you are using it for F-Class you might want to go with an owl ear bag though.
I got mine from the states. 

The little rear bags like Norway's one are great out in the field but would be not be practical for F-Class type shooting.

----------


## Shamus

> The protektor bags are very good. I have the one shown in your link. Depending on your stock design if you are using it for F-Class you might want to go with an owl ear bag though.
> I got mine from the states. 
> 
> The little rear bags like Norway's one are great out in the field but would be not be practical for F-Class type shooting.


Yes its for F-Class and I think the rabbit ear type will work bet with the stock I have. I use a little stuff-sack for non-range stuff.  If I can't find one locally I will order one from the US. Best I could find locally was one of these

Caldwell Deluxe Rear Bag/Caldwell_RearBag.html

----------


## bully

there in there latest catalogue maybe they sold out.

http://www.reloaders.co.nz/image/dat...5%20Optics.pdf

----------


## veitnamcam

> Where from VC?


Richmond sports, 40 bucks.
Seems well made but its the first bag i have had so don't really know i guess.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gillie

> Caldwell Deluxe Rear Bag/Caldwell_RearBag.html


Personally I would stay away from the Caldwell bags. The one I looked at bulged at the bottom making it want to rock around when in use. The protektor bags have a solid flat bottom that is much mote stable. Edgewood would be another good f-class rear bag

----------


## gimp

> Thats so he can practise his hacky skills while waiting for his 3 hour stand down before having another crack at the 500 
> 
>  @Norway what brand was that rear bag you were using in the proficiency tests? Can you give us a looksie at it? Looked nice and small.



THLR.NO rear bag!!

Available here:

THLR : THLR Professional Rear Bag (red with black straps)


I like mine! the red is a good colour to prevent field loss...

----------


## gimp



----------


## Gibo

Thats Gimp. Will take a looksie

----------


## Gibo

> THLR.NO rear bag!!
> 
> Available here:
> 
> THLR : THLR Professional Rear Bag (red with black straps)
> 
> 
> I like mine! the red is a good colour to prevent field loss...


What is kr220,00 in NZD Gimp? Did you order from Norway or is there a hook up in NZ?

----------


## Shamus

I am not Gimp but it should be just over 40 NZD - probably seems cheap if you are buying in Norway and not so cheap from this end ...

----------


## gimp

I'll get back to you on that.

----------


## Gibo

> I am not Gimp but it should be just over 40 NZD - probably seems cheap if you are buying in Norway and not so cheap from this end ...


Thanks Shamus and sorry for the hi jack. Blame it on @Rushy  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Thanks Shamus and sorry for the hi jack. Blame it on @Rushy


Whatdidido.

----------


## Gibo

> Whatdidido.





> It was interesting to see in his video that Norway uses something that looks like a hacky sack.


 :Grin:

----------


## Barefoot

Smoking gun there Rushy

----------


## Rushy

> Smoking gun there Rushy


Bugger!  Guilty as charged your honour.

----------


## Cyclops

Have you tried Gunworks, bought a nice pair (front and rear) from them.

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Non slip flat based, packed very firm.
Will probably let a bit out so i can squeeze for elevation adjustment.
Looks bloody good for 40 bucks.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Shamus

> Attachment 24110
> 
> Non slip flat based, packed very firm.
> Will probably let a bit out so i can squeeze for elevation adjustment.
> Looks bloody good for 40 bucks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Looks pretty good VC - I ordered a leather rabbit ear one from OZ going to be about twice that by the time it gets here

----------


## Norway

@Gibo that would be this one Rear bag. Landed at about 320 grams for Pro version.

----------


## Rushy

You can buy me one of those for my birthday next week Gibo. There's a good man.

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo that would be this one Rear bag. Landed at about 320 grams for Pro version.


Cheers @Norway. I am just waiting to hear back from @gimp to see how and what he landed them here for  :Have A Nice Day: 

 @Rushy will see what I can do but in the mean time try holding your breath until it turns up  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Cheers @Norway. I am just waiting to hear back from @gimp to see how and what he landed them here for 
> 
>  @Rushy will see what I can do but in the mean time try holding your breath until it turns up


but, but, but ....... I am turning blue

----------


## Gibo

> but, but, but ....... I am turning blue


Keep going, wont be long now

----------


## Rushy

> Keep going, wont be long now


Gasp, gasp, splutter

----------


## Nibblet

@Gibo can you put one on your order for me too please

----------


## 6x47

Here's what I use for F-Class shooting:

Protektor Bunny Ear Rear Shooting Rest Bag Heavy Bottom Leather Tan

As Gillie said, the cheap Caldwells end up with a very rounded base which rolls about.
These Protektors have super thick solid leather bases

----------


## 6x47

PS

Order the --unfilled-- version to save weight

----------


## Shamus

> Here's what I use for F-Class shooting:
> 
> Protektor Bunny Ear Rear Shooting Rest Bag Heavy Bottom Leather Tan
> 
> As Gillie said, the cheap Caldwells end up with a very rounded base which rolls about.
> These Protektors have super thick solid leather bases


Thats the one  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo can you put one on your order for me too please


Yip.

----------


## Rushy

> @Gibo can you put one on your order for me too please


Ditto. Green

----------


## Nibblet

Rushy will pay for mine. Can call it even, ish. Ta.

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy will pay for mine. Can call it even, ish. Ta.


Yep that is all good Gibo. Just let me know the damage and where you want the funds.  By the way Nibblet, it went bang without any serious repercussions yesterday

----------


## Gibo

> Yep that is all good Gibo. Just let me know the damage and where you want the funds.


Ok.

----------


## Barefoot

what's wrong with a pair of woolly socks stuffed into each other, multipurpose too.

----------


## Gibo

> what's wrong with a pair of woolly socks stuffed into each other, multipurpose too.


Far too simplistic and doesnt cost enough  :Grin:

----------


## Barefoot

I don't know there are some bloody expensive socks in the sports stores

----------


## Rushy

> what's wrong with a pair of woolly socks stuffed into each other, multipurpose too.


Hell yes, I could give Nibblet a couple of pair of my manky old bush socks.

----------


## Barefoot

Actually I saw just the thing for you guys - I was at the Baby Factory shop and they sell sets of 3 soft blocks of different heights which would be near perfect, and safe for others near by if the shooting is poor and you throw your toys out of the cot  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Actually I saw just the thing for you guys - I was at the Baby Factory shop and they sell sets of 3 soft blocks of different heights which would be near perfect, and safe for others near by if the shooting is poor and you throw your toys out of the cot


You are such a helpful wee Vegemite Barefoot.

----------


## Colorado

I fill my old socks with tumbling media.Its very light.

----------


## Rushy

> I fill my old socks with tumbling media.Its very light.Attachment 24320


Tumbling media?  Explain for the uninitiated please.

----------


## BRADS

> I fill my old socks with tumbling media.Its very light.Attachment 24320


I use rice :Have A Nice Day: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## res

Rice rumbled in silicon spray to stop it absorbing H2O

----------


## Nibblet

Tumbler media like walnut or corn chips Rushy. 

I currently use a piece of jean leg sown up and stuffed with the rubber you find in boxing bags. Makes a good pillow too.

----------


## Shamus

Leather rest bag for sale here - not mine but thought it might be of interest to someone

Protektor Rabbit Ears back rest | Trade Me

----------


## Nibblet

@Gibo did you have any luck with ordering some?

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo did you have any luck with ordering some?


Nah havnt heard from Gimp. Was going to see how he got his here.

----------


## Gibo

Shot @Nibblet  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Shot @Nibblet 
> 
> Attachment 25836


Woohoo where is mine?

----------


## Gibo

> Woohoo where is mine?


? Send to the good buggers first i guess  :Psmiley:   :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> ? Send to the good buggers first i guess


Don't know about that Gibo.  I gotta be gooder than you. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Gibo

Gooder is not good enough mate, you need to be the gooderest!

----------


## Rushy

> Gooder is not good enough mate, you need to be the gooderest!


 :Thumbsup:

----------

